# 2007 TinBoats.Net XMAS Giveaway



## Jim

We here at Tinboats.net are going to celebrate XMAS all month long. 

Welcome to the 2007 TinBoats.Net XMAS Giveaway. We are going to celebrate the 25 days of Christmas. Starting December 1, and going all the way to Christmas night I will be giving away a PCBAITS special bait every evening to a lucky member pulled from the same program I use to pull the member monthly drawing winner. 

I PM'd Dampeoples and asked him to make a variety of baits for me. 25 to be exact. The questions started, what kind, what colors, how many of each. Without putting him in the loop, I just said make me 25 different kinds of baits and let me know how much I owe you, Be creative!
I guess he is going to find out now.

This is my thank you to all the active members, you guys are the best. Bassaddict said it the best, this is not like a forum, more like a club. I made a promise that this forum will not be like any other forum, and Im sticking to it.

1, Nickk - 1 package of MP worms - Junebug color, Garlic scent - sent 12/3
2, Shamoo - 1 package of "The Thing" Watermelon brown with red flake - sent 12/3
3, NicDicarlo - 1 Hidden Weight Spinnerbait 1/2oz. Sent 12/10
4, Fishincop - PCBAITS Finesse Kit sent 12/10
5, Waterwings - 1 package Buzz Frogs Watermelon brown with red flake sent 12/10
6, AnAngler - 1 package of 5" jerk Shads - White sent 12/10
7, Shizzy - 1 package of Junebug Crinclecut Worms sent 12/10
8, JustfishN - 1 package of SweetHogs Green with multicolored flake. (WOW!) sent 12/10
9, DocWatson - 1 package of MP worms Watermelon brown with red flake. sent 12/10
10, Bryan_VA - 1 custom painted PCBAITS Crank sent 12/14
11, Flounderhead59 - 1 package of 5" jerk shads in blue smoke pearl sent 12/14
12, Sporty - 1 package of Sweethogs Watermelon with red & Black flake sent 12/14
13, Fishin NJ - 1 Spinnerbait 1/4 oz. Pearl White with a #3 & 4 Willow Blade sent 12/14
14, jkbirocz - 1 package of "The Thing" Watermelon brown with red flake 
15, little Anth - 1 package of Sweethogs, Watermelon with Black flake.
16, Esquired - 1 package of pcbaits jerk shads...Hot Pink.
17, Fishinsmylife317 - 1 package of Junebug BuzzFrogs.
18, Fishhog - 1 package of MP worms Watermelon brown with red flake.
19, Fish Chris - 1 package of Crinkle Cut Worms Watermelon with flake
20, whj812 - 1 Custom painted PCBaits Crankbait
21, Bassaddict - 1 Hidden Weight Spinnerbait 1/2 oz. Bass color 4.5 & 3 Willow
22, bassboy1 - 1 package of Sweethogs, Rootbeer & flake or New Penny & flake.
23, Redbug - 1 PCBAITS Finesse kit
24, smdave - 1 chartreuse 3/8 oz. Spinnerbait 3&5 Colorado blade.
25, bcritch - 1 custom painted rip/trap bait.


----------



## little anth

sweet thanks for the great site jim


----------



## jawz13

yeah thanks jim your the best


----------



## SMDave

Sweeet!!! Demetrios, you are awesome!


----------



## pbw

Jim = Santa! :shock:


----------



## Zman

Awesome gesture Jim! Tis the season!


----------



## BassAddict

Jim you are the man!!! Im sure you are due for some good karma in the near future :wink:


----------



## FishinsMyLife

You do too much for us... and I'm thankful for it. Thanks for all you do Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab

This is the best news I have had all day - thanks for making me smile 

And you are better then Santa - becuase of the awesome baits.

Now, I just need to fix my snoopy rod and catch an eel


----------



## dampeoples




----------



## Jim

This site is because of you guys! =D>


----------



## little anth

this site rocks jim 8)


----------



## fishhog

By far the best fishing website ever. Thanks Jim


----------



## shamoo

Mr. Jim, You are achieving your goal my friend, this is hands down, bar none, the best all-around site on the internet, outernet, fishingnet, hairnet or any other net you can think of, Thank You =D>


----------



## BassAddict

esquired said:


> Now, I just need to fix my snoopy rod and catch an eel




I am currently looking for the said snoopy rod eel picture, thatll show ya lollol, but for now feast your eyes on this handsome young fellow


----------



## JustFishN

Yayyy! Thanks Santa Jimmy!!!


----------



## Waterwings

By golly, I think he is Santa! :shock:


----------



## sporty

. Thinking outside the box makes this a great site,


----------



## nicdicarlo

Sweet! Good idea Jim.

Dave, that bullhead is a beast!


----------



## little anth

exactly


----------



## whj812

Awesome!!!!

This place truly is the best fishing/boating forum I have ever ran across. 

Thanks Jim for making this forum like no other!!


----------



## mr.fish

Things like that, are one of the reasons I love this site. Hopefully I win something :wink:


----------



## jkbirocz

Talk about generosity. Giving $.99 baits away daily would be generous, but pc baits....thats incredible. This site beats them all


----------



## bassboy1

Dang Jimmy. Your a class act!


----------



## redbug

I do believe !!!


thanks for a great site


Wayne


----------



## FishingCop

Thanks Jim....Maybe I can scrounge up another "Get out of jail free" card for you Christmas present :lol:


----------



## little anth

lol :lol:


----------



## shinerman77

Jim you have created an awsome site and I appreciate everything.
On anouther note. I don't know which is uglier the kid or the fish Bassaddict. :lol:


----------



## Gamefisher

Great idea Jim, you are the man, I don't care what anyone says about you. 

*If anyone is interested in going in together on a Christmas gift for JIM, drop me a PM. *

Matt


----------



## BensalemAngler

I am so glad I follow esquired everywhere he goes. Great job Jim.


----------



## shizzy

Thank You!


----------



## jawz13

thanks again jim this is really sweet


----------



## Captain Ahab

Gamefisher said:


> Great idea Jim, you are the man, I don't care what anyone says about you.
> 
> *If anyone is interested in going in together on a Christmas gift for JIM, drop me a PM. *
> 
> Matt



I hope everyone is sending Gamefisher a PM


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> Gamefisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea Jim, you are the man, I don't care what anyone says about you.
> 
> *If anyone is interested in going in together on a Christmas gift for JIM, drop me a PM. *
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is sending Gamefisher a PM
Click to expand...


You guys better not be, Im serious! :evil:


----------



## SMDave

Jim said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamefisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea Jim, you are the man, I don't care what anyone says about you.
> 
> *If anyone is interested in going in together on a Christmas gift for JIM, drop me a PM. *
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is sending Gamefisher a PM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys better not be, Im serious! :evil:
Click to expand...


Jim is so modest! hehe  Jim you deserve a G. Loomis plus more!


----------



## Jim

SMDave said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is sending Gamefisher a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys better not be, Im serious! :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim is so modest! hehe  Jim you deserve a G. Loomis plus more!
Click to expand...



All I ask is that you spread the word of this forum to other tinboaters/fisherman. *Thats all I really want!*


----------



## SMDave

Jim said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys better not be, Im serious! :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim is so modest! hehe  Jim you deserve a G. Loomis plus more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All I ask is that you spread the word of this forum to other tinboaters/fisherman. *Thats all I really want!*
Click to expand...


What you want and what your wife will allow are two different things   . Just kidding Jim, you deserve it.


----------



## redbug

Only 2 days to go I'm not sure of one thing should these go by the computer or near the tree?


----------



## Jim

redbug said:


> Only 2 days to go I'm not sure of one thing should these go by the computer or near the tree?



I started making my own cookies from scratch a a couple of weeks ago. I got all the ladies at my wifes work knocking on the door. I make killer cookies! I may be on to something here. LMFAO!


----------



## Nickk

How did I miss this thread? I'm slackin!

Thanks Jim, great idea!


----------



## Bryan_VA

Thanks for the generous giveaways =D> 





Jim said:


> You guys better not be, Im serious! :evil:



Sorry Jim, the Scooby Doo rod and reel combo has already been ordered.


----------



## SMDave

When are the winners going to be announced? Can't wait! Thanks again Jim!


----------



## JustFishN

ohhhhhoooo its dec 1st! yayyyy let the fun begin! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dampeoples

I suppose I should get off my tail and send the rest of the stuff over


----------



## Jim

dampeoples said:


> I suppose I should get off my tail and send the rest of the stuff over



:shock:


----------



## dampeoples

It's done, except for one piece, just need to send it, it'll go Monday, be there Wednesday


----------



## Jim

dampeoples said:


> It's done, except for one piece, just need to send it, it'll go Monday, be there Wednesday



Im not worried!


----------



## dampeoples

OK, I lied, it'll go out Wednesday, then be there sometime :-


----------



## Jim

dampeoples said:


> OK, I lied, it'll go out Wednesday, then be there sometime :-




Dampeoples = the Grinch! 



Ok guys, here is how it is going to work. Every night on or around 8pm I am going to pick one name and reach into the box of baits without looking, and whatever my finger touches first is what you get.


----------



## JustFishN

****soooo excited****


----------



## little anth

sweet i cant wait


----------



## shamoo

somebody must have been a bad boy I dont see any name in the #1 spot.


----------



## Jim

shamoo said:


> somebody must have been a bad boy I dont see any name in the #1 spot.



I ddint recieve the payments yet :wink:


----------



## shamoo

Make sure your fingers are clean! :wink:


----------



## Jim

On the first day of Xmas Nickk is the winner. LOL


----------



## SMDave

Congrats Nickk! If I do win, I hope I get the finnesse worm kit!!!


----------



## JustFishN

yayy Nickk!!!!


----------



## bcritch

Jim, Very nice!

Thanks for the great site! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Merry Merry NickK!

Congrats

Spread the word about this site!


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. Nickk


----------



## Popeye

Atta boy Nickk


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats Nikk!


----------



## little anth

nice one nikk


----------



## Nickk

Woo Hoo!!!!
Thanks Jim!


----------



## BassAddict

Congrats Nickk!! them Mp worms are sweet!!


----------



## little anth

make sure you let us know how you do on em.


----------



## dampeoples

Ok guys, putting the finishing touches on another package to send to Jimmy, and I'm taking my sweet time, adding this and that, 'cause I don't wanna help decorate the tree here  So....as a result, this is a rockin' package. Even esquired can't find fault in this one, but is he lucky enough to win?


----------



## Jim

On the second day of Xmas Shamoo is the winner LOL!


----------



## JustFishN

and a partridge in a pear treeeee


yayyyyy Shamooo!


----------



## little anth

congrats shamoo you deserve it


----------



## SMDave

Congrats Shamoo! Jim do you send out the baits daily or all together at the end?


----------



## Jim

SMDave said:


> Congrats Shamoo! Jim do you send out the baits daily or all together at the end?




Here and there, Maybe once a week. Most of the hooks are going out tomorrow. so the winners so far will get theres hopefully. Depends on hom much snow we get.


----------



## little anth

nice i cant wait for the hooks (i am easly excited about fishing stuff)


----------



## shamoo

YAAAAAWHOOOOOO!!!!!YIPPY SKIPPY!!!!!! \/ Its true there is a Santa Clause or should I say Santa Jim or Jim Clause? Aw heck thank you Mr. Jim. I'm pretty sure these things are like the Sweet Beaver, Well it all started when I was a lad of, never mind, you guys dont want a speach.Good luck to you all


----------



## shamoo

I'm so excited, I love throwing plastics, I love those beaver type baits, and gotta love the watermelon brown with what every angler has to have in his arsonal red flake, thank you Mr. Jim and his magic finger :wink:


----------



## Nickk

congratulations Shamoo!


----------



## shamoo

thank you Mr. first day of Christmas


----------



## Popeye

congrats Shamoo


----------



## little anth

good job i love watermelon red flake. i also love bevers. the two togather are a great combo good luck with em  =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

dampeoples said:


> Ok guys, putting the finishing touches on another package to send to Jimmy, and I'm taking my sweet time, adding this and that, 'cause I don't wanna help decorate the tree here  So....as a result, this is a rockin' package. Even esquired can't find fault in this one, but is he lucky enough to win?



Damn its all Peoples - you put the DP jinx on me again! Not this time, I already won by joining this great forum - everything else is just icing on the cake ()Hmmmm, Tastykake)








Congrats to MR. Shamoo!


----------



## BassAddict

Congrats Shamoo!!


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats!


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats to both of you........


----------



## shamoo

thanks again guys, i will let everyone know how much luck i have with them, they look really sweet.


----------



## BassAddict

Couldnt happen to a nicer guy shamoo, i hope you catch a hawg on your thing........ LOL


----------



## redbug

I have used both the mp worm and the THING with great success you guys will love them and will be keeping DP busy over the winter adding to your collection of peoples choice baits.

congrats 
Wayne


----------



## Jim

Hello all,
Please check the Original post to see the update nightly. I didnt mention that that is where I'm going to be adding the name.


Jim


----------



## shamoo

Back in the day I was known for catching a hog or two on the thing :wink: gotta good story for this one, maybe i should just let it go


----------



## Jim

shamoo said:


> Back in the day I was known for catching a hog or two on the thing :wink: gotta good story for this one, maybe i should just let it go



Yes please! Save it for the chat room one night LOL!


----------



## shamoo

I kinda figured that Mr.Jim


----------



## bcritch

Congrats Mr. Shamoo! Well deserved


----------



## little anth

lol nice shamoo


----------



## Jim

On the 3rd day of Christmas the winner was NicDicarlo! LOL!


----------



## little anth

good job nic nick is the name to have i guess


----------



## Nickk

little anth said:


> good job nic nick is the name to have i guess




Right you are!  


congrates NicD


----------



## little anth

to bad my bros names nick not mine


----------



## dampeoples

Congrats all!


----------



## SMDave

Congrats to all!  Another 24 hours of anxiety... this is taking a toll! :wink:


----------



## BassAddict

congrats nic, and no need for anxiety SMDave im gonna win tomorrow, however you are gonna win on the 7th lol


----------



## shamoo

congrats. Mr. nicdicarlo or should I say Mr. Third Day of Christmas, this is so cool, does this bring back memories of your childhood? ANTICIPATION, I cant wait to see who wins next and what they win!


----------



## shamoo

Hey thanks Mr. bcritch, any surf & turf yet?


----------



## Zman

Nice man, Hidden Weight Spinnerbait, those are solid!

Jim/ PC Baits are all about top shelf 8)


----------



## bcritch

shamoo said:


> Hey thanks Mr. bcritch, any surf & turf yet?



I have the surf but no turf. This has been my worst year ever on the turf!


----------



## nicdicarlo

Wooo I won! Thanks for the congrats guys and more importantly, thanks Jim! Looks like christmas is coming early this year! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## dampeoples

hehe, late to his own party  Congrats!


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats!


----------



## Jim

On the 4th day of Xmas the winner is fishincop


----------



## SMDave

Congrats FishinCop! Nice prize too!


----------



## Captain Ahab

That is an AWESOME worm kit! AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME!

You are a very lucky club TinBoats.net member

Merry Christmas


----------



## Nickk

Congratulations FishingCop!

I bought one of those kits back when it was warm enough to fish :lol: Your gonna love it, great stuff for smallies on the Fox!


----------



## little anth

nice one you got the good ones those baits look sweet good job man


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. Fourth day of Christmas, looks like a nice kit, good luck with it. I know when i feel like i want to spend some moo-la, i'm going to check out Mr. dampeoples site.+


----------



## FishingCop

Well good morning all my TinBoats friends. I'm a little late getting on this morning because I had 4" of snow in my driveway this morning  (Nickk, you shoveled out yet??)

However, things got much better when I learned that I was the luckiest TinBoat member today by winning the *PCBAITS Finesse Kit* on the fourth day of Christmas.

Thanks Jim (I'll send the doughnuts out right away) :lol: 

What a great group. Thanks to all who offered congrats. I'm looking forward to trying those worms in April when we go to Bull Shoals - I'm planning on killin em.

Thanks again and Merry Christmas to all......


----------



## BensalemAngler

congrats


----------



## whj812

I bought one of the kits a while back, and they are awesome. Those shakey heads are truly Spot Removers!!! 

Im out of the green color worms I used so many to catch Spots about a month ago.

You are really gonna love the kit!


----------



## BassAddict

Congrats cop, them kits are nice!!!


----------



## nicdicarlo

Congrats, those kits looks sweet.

Does anyone know if those kits are still available to buy online? I have a couple people that would like them as gifts.


----------



## DocWatson

I'd check with the source and ask Mr. Peoples.


----------



## JustFishN

Congrats!!


----------



## dampeoples

Congrats! I like the kit myself  I don't use that many colors of worms, and those are some of my favorites, that's for sure.

How many kits you need?


----------



## shamoo

I received my THINGS today, they look sweet, when i try them i'm going to cut the tenicles off a couple(leave the pinchers) just to see what happens, Thanks again Mr. Santa Jim.


----------



## little anth

hope ya like em shamoo


----------



## Jim

On the 5th day of Xmas Waterwings won big........LOL





fa la la la la!


----------



## shamoo

congrats Mr. 5th day of Christmas, Way to go Mr. Waterwings, good luck with your frogs.


----------



## Waterwings

Well, as Elvis always said...."Thank you, thank you very much"


----------



## shamoo

thanks little anth, i think in the spring i want to do a trip to your neck of the woods, I'll share a couple of them with you my friend, they really look sweet


----------



## JustFishN

congrats waterwings!


----------



## bcritch

Congrats guys!


----------



## BassAddict

Congrats WaterWings, What a night to win!!! Havent tried the frogs yet but I need to buy a few, put em in my stocking and act surprised :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redbug

congrats on the giveaway you will love your frogs...

Wayne


----------



## FishingCop

Gret job Waterwings....congrats.

Thaks again to Jim


----------



## Jim

The new package has arrived. Check the first post for an updated pic! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings

Woo-hoo! Looking forward to trying the PC Buzz Frogs! (once some warm weather arrives)  . Thank you Jim and DP!


----------



## little anth

sweet sounds good shamoo nice job waterwings


----------



## little anth

nice i see some sweethogs


----------



## SMDave

HOLY **** I NEED A CRANKBAIT NOW! lol. Good luck all!


----------



## Nickk

MP 6.25" worms were waiting for me when I got home! Thanks!


----------



## Jim

on the 6th day of christmas Anangler scored the win. 

The jerk shad is hot off the presses, not even on the web yet!


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. 6th day of Christmas, brand new baits, let us know how you like them.


----------



## dampeoples

Congrats! Yeah, not even on the site yet! Got another, smaller, size mold coming as well


----------



## little anth

nice job man 8)


----------



## BensalemAngler

WOW thank you very much


----------



## BassAddict

Congrats Angler, When ya get em post a few snapshots of em, since they are not on the site yet


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats!  . Yep, post some pics


----------



## FishingCop

Grerat prize, congrats.........


----------



## redbug

congrats another great gift from santa jim!!!


----------



## Jim

I am going away for the weekend and I am not sure If I would have Internet access, so I picked Today and Tomorrows winners now.

On the 7th day the Winner was shizzy!

And on the 8th Day the winner was JustfishN (I almost kept these ones for me...seriously LOL!). These are really sweet no pun intended.

Congrats guys and gals!


----------



## Jim

Fishin NJ said:


> What was there winnings? If i may ask.



Sorry NJ, I usually update the very first post! and forgot to add it to there post LOL!

Shizzy got some junebug crincle cuts

and Justfishn won some SweetHogs.


----------



## FishingCop

More nice gifts for lucky TinBoaters  

Congrats...............


----------



## BassAddict

Congrats Guys!!!! and Jim, sure im in that program of yours? I was certain id win by now lolol :-k


----------



## Jim

BassAddict said:


> Congrats Guys!!!! and Jim, sure im in that program of yours? I was certain id win by now lolol :-k



If I was as crooked as a politician you would have won by now for sure. LOL!


----------



## Jim

Fishin NJ said:


> Very nice, congrats to all!!!! Ah we understand jim your a busy man, have a safe trip.



This one is leisure! LOL! My Boss is taking us away for the weekend. Fancy suite with private jacuzzi, Gas fireplace... NO KIDS!


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Guys!!!! and Jim, sure im in that program of yours? I was certain id win by now lolol :-k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was as crooked as a politician you would have won by now for sure. LOL!
Click to expand...


LMAO!! Thanks Jim.............................. I think :?: :?: :?:


----------



## shizzy

Wow! That is awesome. Thanks Jim. Congrats to all the winners so far in the first week of Christmas!


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats all!  

Have a good weekend, Jim!


----------



## JustFishN

whooooohooo Thanks Jimmy!!!!! Yayyyy


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. 7th day of Christmas, Mr. shizzy those crinclecuts look pretty good. good luck with them.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. 8th day of Christmas, Mr. Justfishn enjoy your hogs bud


----------



## JustFishN

shamoo said:


> Congrats Mr. 8th day of Christmas, Mr. Justfishn enjoy your hogs bud





hmmmmm

lol

Miss JustFishN LOL

Thanks!


----------



## Nickk

congratulations guys!


----------



## mr.fish

Congrats to everyone. Hope I'm on that lucky list.


----------



## SMDave

mr.fish said:


> Congrats to everyone. Hope I'm on that lucky list.


Me too


----------



## shamoo

Ut Oh Miss JustFishN, My bad I apologize, i ment BUD-ETT . enjoy those sweet-hogs


----------



## boathauler32

[No message]


----------



## JustFishN

shamoo said:


> Ut Oh Miss JustFishN, My bad I apologize, i ment BUD-ETT . enjoy those sweet-hogs



It's ok! 

And I will enjoy them


----------



## little anth

you lucky hog :roll: good job man


----------



## jkbirocz

Yeah man good job JustFishN. Just kidding good job Miss JustFishN. Also shizzy, nice job. I am sure David knows the exact pond, to go to, to catch monster bass with those worms.


----------



## Jim

On the 9th day of christmas Docwatson scored some MP worms.

I just noticed that these are 12 in a pack?! Cool!


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats, Doc!


----------



## dampeoples

Congrats! At least Jimmy didn't say they were 12 to a pack, but for some reason these were 10 to a pack


----------



## shamoo

Way to go Mr. 9th day of Christmas, you deserve a 12 pack :wink:


----------



## DocWatson

Thanks Jim !!! And thanks to everyone else for the good wishes !!!  

10 to a pack 12 to a pack.... it's all good. The price is right on !!!! 8)


----------



## BassAddict

Congrats Doc, i wanna see some monster bass on your winnings in the spring all you Christmas winners!!


----------



## Jim

All Items shipped so far!


----------



## ACarbone624

What a great gift to get for christmas!


----------



## Jim

On the 10th day of christmas Bryan_VA was cranked in as the winner! LOL!


----------



## BassAddict

WooooooooHoooooo nice score!!!! Good intro too Jim..... Im hopeing a hidden weight spinnerbait spins my way  lol


----------



## little anth

jackpot nice one man


----------



## Waterwings

Nice !!!!


----------



## Popeye

Congrats everyone, haven't been keeping up with my reading of the posts or I would have been offering my congrats each day. I hate werk!


----------



## BensalemAngler

Jackpot is right


----------



## Bryan_VA

WOW! I just saw this! Thanks so much Jim!


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats to all - almost half way there - some great gifts


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats!!!


----------



## SMDave

Tonight's gonna be me. I know it :wink:


----------



## Jim

On the 11th day of chrimas flounderhead59 is the winner. Jerk shads are heading your way!


----------



## little anth

nice job man good luck


----------



## pbw

What day does the winner get Jim's homemade cookies?


----------



## Jim

pbw said:


> What day does the winner get Jim's homemade cookies?



cant keep those in stock....got my wifes lady-coworkers knocking on the door for them :wink:


----------



## little anth

lol what kinds


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats!


----------



## Popeye

Thanks guys. Now I have no reason not to target bass. I'll prolly need lessons to fish for them as it's been 20 years since I went after a bass.


----------



## little anth

its not to bad youll get the hang of it with those bad boys good luck man


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. 10th day of Christmas, Mr. Bryan, that sure looks sweet


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. 11th day of christmas, Mr. flounderhead59 maybe you can use them for your steelheads or better yet to catch a bass LOL :lol: anyway enjoy them my friend


----------



## Jim

On the 12th day of christmas Sporty scored some sweet sweethogs in watermelon with red & black flake!

I love these things!


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats!


----------



## shamoo

congrats 12th day of Christmas, Sporty you cant go wrong with those colors, good luck with them.


----------



## little anth

nice ones lucky and nice color combo also


----------



## Nickk

Nice! Illinois POWER!!!!!!


----------



## DocWatson

Santa delivered mine today !!!!






Can't wait for the opportunity to use them. With all those cool red flakes, I might just hang them on the Christmas tree instead of tinsel. 




Jim !!!!!


----------



## nicdicarlo

In the past few days I have received numerous Tinboats.net related items in the mail:
3 PC Baits Finesse Worm Kits-2 for gifts and 1 for me-Thanks DamnPeoples, these things are beautiful
1 Hiddenweight Spinnerbait-my 25 days of christmas give-a-way gift-AWESOME!
1 Spool of Yo-zuri 8lb test that Jim didn't want and put up for grabs. I'll give it a shot. 

This site is great. Thanks for all the STUFF and all the good info. Congrats to all the other winners!


----------



## Captain Ahab

nicdicarlo said:


> In the past few days I have received numerous Tinboats.net related items in the mail:
> 3 PC Baits Finesse Worm Kits-2 for gifts and 1 for me-Thanks DamnPeoples, these things are beautiful
> 1 Hiddenweight Spinnerbait-my 25 days of christmas give-a-way gift-AWESOME!
> 1 Spool of Yo-zuri 8lb test that Jim didn't want and put up for grabs. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> This site is great. Thanks for all the STUFF and all the good info. Congrats to all the other winners!



Of course you will share with your fishing buddy right? :shock: 

Nice NicD - WTG


----------



## Waterwings

Woo-hoo! Mailman brought my Buzz Frogs today! They look great, and am looking forward to trying them (with the Hookerz hooks)! 

Thanks Jim and DP!


----------



## SMDave

If there were more guys like Jim, world hunger may not exist! And Chuck Norris could've been fat!... Nah :wink: :lol:


----------



## JustFishN

got mine today too...thanks Santa Jimmy!


----------



## Jim

On the 13th day of Christmas Fishin NJ was the lucky winner. A spinnerbait is on it's way. Pearl white spinnerbait with 3 & 4 Willlow blades.


----------



## BassAddict

yeaaaaaa NJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little anth

nice good luck


----------



## SMDave

Congrats all so far!


----------



## shamoo

Tell me Mr. 13th day of Christmas, Do ya feel lucky? Gongrats Mr. FishinNJ, enjoy that spinning bait.


----------



## kentuckybassman

Man I'm beginnin' to think I couldn't win a free terd if they were passin' em' out!!! What's the deal,am I the "WORLDS UNLUCKIEST " or what???Oh well, it's still an awesome forum though!!


----------



## shamoo

you are lucky, its kinda scarey, glad you made it home my friend


----------



## Popeye

And I didn't flash my headlights at you for driving without yours on because I thought you were one of those gang members looking to crash into someone for their initiation. Well, that and I never made it out of Illinois today. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Congrats FNJ! You are set for smallies on the river with that - also Stripers.

When we go this spring that will be the 1st bait I "borrow"*







_* But not the last _


----------



## bcritch

Congrats Ken!


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats to all the recent winners....

Just opened my PC Baits Finesse Worm Kit (4th day winner)

It's awsome, can't wait for spring to try them out.......

Thanks again Jim..


----------



## redbug

congrats to all the winners so far and god luck in the up coming days


----------



## Jim

All Prizes so far have been sent.


----------



## shizzy

Christmas came early for me and I got my Crinkle Cut Worms in the mail today. They look great...Thanks Jim!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Does that mean you will bring your own baits Shiz?

I know, I will still have to provide hooks and such, right?


----------



## shizzy

esquired said:


> Does that mean you will bring your own baits Shiz?
> 
> I know, I will still have to provide hooks and such, right?




Yes,

Hooks would be great… Assorted tackle; weights, swivels, scissors, pliers, net, scale, camera, sunscreen and bug spray and then I’m all set. Maybe bring some bottled water and sodas, some green tea for yourself and of course snacks. Go for the cheese on wheat crackers… (my favorite), rice crispy treats and or chewy granola bars. Esquired is very generous and all may share his tackle bag! :twisted:


----------



## JustFishN

flounderhead59 said:


> And I didn't flash my headlights at you for driving without yours on because I thought you were one of those gang members looking to crash into someone for their initiation. Well, that and I never made it out of Illinois today. :lol:



I remember when I first got my drivers license....my mom told me to never ever flash at a car that had their headlights off....because they may shoot me..lol..they were probably gang members....haha


----------



## Jim

On the 14th day of christmas jkbirocz scored the win. A pckage of the Thing is on its way.


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats!


----------



## shamoo

Congrats. 14th day of Christmas, jkbirocz you'll like these. Enjoy


----------



## Popeye

Congrats!


----------



## nicdicarlo

esquired said:


> nicdicarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past few days I have received numerous Tinboats.net related items in the mail:
> 3 PC Baits Finesse Worm Kits-2 for gifts and 1 for me-Thanks DamnPeoples, these things are beautiful
> 1 Hiddenweight Spinnerbait-my 25 days of christmas give-a-way gift-AWESOME!
> 1 Spool of Yo-zuri 8lb test that Jim didn't want and put up for grabs. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> This site is great. Thanks for all the STUFF and all the good info. Congrats to all the other winners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you will share with your fishing buddy right? :shock:
> 
> Nice NicD - WTG
Click to expand...


You'll have to help me field test em of course. The smallies on the Del are gonna love these babies!


----------



## little anth

nice job


----------



## jkbirocz

Wooohooooo, I just saw this now. Yesterday was my last day of college, so I was out celebrating, now I have even more to look forward to about going home. Thanks so much for such a great site


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats to everyone who has won so far!


----------



## Jim

On the 15th day of Xmas Little Anth won a sweet sweet prize. 
A package of Watermelon with Black flake sweethogs.


----------



## Popeye

Yea! Congrats Little Anth.


----------



## BassAddict

Congrats ANT!!!!! and dont hog them sweethogs share a few with your buddy jawz  hope ya catch a monster on em


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats to all recent winners!


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. 15th day of Christmas, Way to go little anth, enioy them my friend  I know you like these.


----------



## little anth

thanks alot guys im so happy. i guess ill share em if he ll share if he wins :roll: jk joe u can use em. thanks jim


----------



## Jim

On the 16th day of Xmas Esquired won the prize. 

I couldn't help but chuckle with this one, I dont know why.

1 package of hot pink Jerk Shads are on there way. 

Everyone else can laugh it up Esquired, But we all know this is the killer color. 8)


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. 16th day of Christmas, Mr. Esquired enjoy those pink :lol: jerken shads :wink:


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats!


----------



## Popeye

The fishes can see the pink ones when you drag them across the skim ice. Jerk shad are better action on top of the ice compared to buzz baits too. :lol: Congrats.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Thanks Jim! Merry Christmas


----------



## BassAddict

hehehehe


----------



## shamoo

LOL


----------



## whj812

Congrats on winning the Jerk Shads!!!!


----------



## Nickk

Congrates Mr. E!


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats!


----------



## redbug

whj812 said:


> Congrats on winning the Jerk Shads!!!!



good thing you check the order of your words lol 
it could have been nasty 
I used the shads on a pulse bait fromm peoples choice and caught a few nice fish

congrats on your win


Wayne


----------



## Jim

redbug said:


> whj812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on winning the Jerk Shads!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing you check the order of your words lol
> it could have been nasty
> I used the shads on a pulse bait fromm peoples choice and caught a few nice fish
> 
> congrats on your win
> 
> 
> Wayne
Click to expand...


LMFAO! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## little anth

nice killer weekie bait in the salt :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am a Shad, JERK!


----------



## Jim

On the 17th day of Xmas Fishinsmylife317 was the winner. Junebug Buzzfrogs will be on there way.


----------



## little anth

nice good luck man :wink:


----------



## shamoo

Congratz Mr. 17th day of Christmas, Mr. Fishensmylife316, maybe you can catch another hawg with these babies. Good luck with them.


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats!  . Waiting for a nice warm day (only about 2.5 - 3 months 
 ) to try the BuzzFrogs I won!


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Yessir! I was hoping for either these or the sweet hogs. Thanks Jim for the giveaway. We'll probably get a warm snap in January or Febuary when I can use those.


----------



## little anth

im hoping for a warm snap also


----------



## Jim

On the 18th day of Xmas Fishhog scored the win. Santas delivering a package of sweet MP worms.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats 18th day of Christmas, Fishhog, enjoy your present.


----------



## Jim

On the 19th day of Christmas Fish Chris scored some Original Crinkle Cut Worms. Hoefully they catch you a record out in Cali Chris.


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats to FishChris !


----------



## shamoo

Congrats 19th day of Christmas, have fun with your crincke cuts


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats to all recent winners and enjoy......


----------



## Jim

On the 20th Day of Christmas whj812 won big. Actually had my daughter reach into the bag and this is what she pulled out:


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats!


----------



## SMDave

Congrats to all! Tomorrow is my night for sure :lol:


----------



## whj812

Awesome!!!!!! I cant wait...that crankbait has bass written all over it!!!!

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Nickk

congratulations! hand painted crank, SCORE!


----------



## Waterwings

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## redbug

again congrats to all the lucky winners Time is running out only a few days left good luck in thelast few days


Wayne

PS. I have been a good boy and ate al my veggies and liver and have done all my chores


----------



## little anth

nice good luck to all who are left :wink: i cant wait to get my hogs


----------



## shamoo

Congrats 20th day of Christmas, enjoy your crankbait


----------



## Jim

On the 21st day of Xmas Bassaddict won a Hidden Weight Spinnerbait in the Bass color. (I was going to keep this one  :shock: ).


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats to Bassaddict!


----------



## SMDave

Aww man BA I lost the bet... :lol: Congrats!


----------



## BassAddict

WOW UN-#$%^ing-Believable I won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WoooooooHoooooooo thank you, thank you!!!! I wish there was a cart wheele icon, but the danceing one will have to do!!!!!!!!!! \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## shamoo

Congrats 21st day of Christmas, Way to go Mr. Bassaddict, Enjoy that spinnerbait.


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats to everyone who has won. 

When do I get my Christmas Gift????? :roll:


----------



## Jim

ACarbone624 said:


> Congrats to everyone who has won.
> 
> When do I get my Christmas Gift????? :roll:




you got 4 more days..you never know!


----------



## BassAddict

hehehe keep cheacking to see if i really won, keep thinking I read it wrong


----------



## SMDave

I was just kidding the other days. Tomorrow is definitley my day


----------



## Popeye

Congrats all. Got my jerk shads the other day. Thank you very much. They look good. I'll be doing some bassin' this spring that's for sure.


----------



## Jim

On the 22nd day of Xmas, Bassboy1 scored some nice sweethogs. These are a cool color. Im not sure if they are rootbeer and flake, or New Penny and flake. These are really sharp looking. They are the ones next to the pink jerk shads in the picture in the first post.

Congrats Bassboy1!


----------



## Nickk

BassAddict said:


> hehehe keep cheacking to see if i really won, keep thinking I read it wrong



congrates dude!


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats!


----------



## BassAddict

WoooooooHooooooooo nice score bassboy1


----------



## bassboy1

Wow! Those will be just the ticket when it warms up - that is, if the water comes back up.  'Bout froze my butt off today. Thanks!
This site really takes the cake. On other sites, there is occasional generosity among members, but this site just breaths friendliness, and overall helpful people. I think we have ourselves a keeper here. 
Thanks Jim, you really have done good, and thanks to all of ya'll, as no matter how hard Jim were to try, if it weren't for the members, this site couldn't be what it is.


----------



## little anth

those are nice good luck man


----------



## shamoo

Congrats 22 day of Christmas, bassboy1, good luck with these baits, Sounds like a pretty unique color.


----------



## Jim

On the 23rd day of Christmas Redbug scored a PCBAITS Finesse kit.


----------



## shamoo

congrats 23rd day of Christmas, Redbug enjoy that finesse kit


----------



## redbug

Thanks for the gift SANTA JIM !!! 
this is a great site with a great group of guys on it. 
I look forward to sticking many monster bass on the pc finesse worms in the kit 

Thanks again 

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats on the finesse kit!


----------



## little anth

congrats dude good luck man


----------



## Jim

On the 24th day of christmas smdave scored a 3/8 oz. chartreuse spinnerbait. Nice score man!


----------



## shamoo

Congrats 24th day of Christmas, smdave, good luck with that spinnerbait.


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats and Merry Christmas!


----------



## dampeoples

Congrats to all those that won!


----------



## SMDave

YES!!! Thanks everyone and Merry Christmas!


----------



## BassAddict

Its a Christmas day miracle, SMDave finally won!!! Congrats Man!!!


----------



## SMDave

BassAddict said:


> Its a Christmas day miracle, SMDave finally won!!! Congrats Man!!!


 Lol :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife

I knew sooner or later that you would get squeezed in. Congrats


----------



## Jim

The final prize, and it's a dandy. A Custom painted PCBAITS rip style bait. This looks like a killer color.

I have to pull the name a bit later because the Program that pulls the name is on my laptop upstairs LOL! Here is a picture to drool over, You might just be the lucky winner....stay tuned.


----------



## SMDave

Jim said:


> The final prize, and it's a dandy. A Csutom painted PCBAITS rip style bait. This looks like a killer color.
> 
> I have to pull the name a bit later because the Program that pulls the name is on my laptop upstairs LOL! Here is a picture to drool over, You might just be the lucky winner....stay tuned.


whoever wins that is going to be one lucky person! Typing on my itouch is fun!


----------



## ACarbone624

Thats sweet!


----------



## Gamefisher

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## dampeoples

I just painted a handfull of that pattern in the past few days! It's one of my favorites to fish with, got bright and dark colors all rolled into one bait, no use to swap out for color, just action


----------



## Jim

On the final day of Christmas the lucky winner was bcritch. Congrats sir, you won the lure pictured a few posts above!





Well folks, That concludes the 2007 XMAS giveaway. It was fun, and just wait till you see what I have planned for next Christmas. It will be off the hook.....GUARANTEED!

You thought this was fun, wait till next year....enough said.
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 

=D> 


Everything will/should be mailed out by friday.


----------



## Popeye

I'm already giddy with excitement. You're the bomb Jim.


----------



## SMDave

Jim said:


> On the final day of Christmas the lucky winner was bcritch. Congrats sir, you won the lure pictured a few posts above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks, That concludes the 2007 XMAS giveaway. It was fun, and just wait till you see what I have planned for next Christmas. It will be off the hook.....GUARANTEED!
> 
> You thought this was fun, wait till next year....enough said.
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> =D>
> 
> 
> Everything will/should be mailed out by friday.


 congrats to all! This was great jim, you are the best! Can't wait till next year!


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. Christmas Day, way to go Mr.bcritch, that rattle trap bait looks like a winner.


----------



## bcritch

Jim said:


> On the final day of Christmas the lucky winner was bcritch. Congrats sir, you won the lure pictured a few posts above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks, That concludes the 2007 XMAS giveaway. It was fun, and just wait till you see what I have planned for next Christmas. It will be off the hook.....GUARANTEED!
> 
> You thought this was fun, wait till next year....enough said.
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> =D>
> 
> 
> Everything will/should be mailed out by friday.




Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! That lure looks great    
Thank you Jim!!!
Congrats to all of the other winners as well


----------



## bcritch

shamoo said:


> Congrats Mr. Christmas Day, way to go Mr.bcritch, that rattle trap bait looks like a winner.



Thanks Mr. Shamoo, I hope you had a great day!


----------



## FishingCop

A great Christmas giveaway - thanks Jim and congrats to all the winners.... Looking forward to next year


----------



## sporty

Thanks for the hogs. Imagine I won something  
I am excited to try them . And will let you know . Thanks again from the guy up North.


----------



## Jim

sporty said:


> Thanks for the hogs. Imagine I won something
> I am excited to try them . And will let you know . Thanks again from the guy up North.



Did you get them? Just curious?


----------



## sporty

Yes I did on thursday Dec 27/07. They are very interesting.


----------



## Jim

sporty said:


> Yes I did on thursday Dec 27/07. They are very interesting.




cool!


----------



## little anth

i cant wait till my hogs come


----------



## Jim

All packages have been shipped as of today!


----------



## BassAddict

Yeaaaaaaa hopefully another surprise waiting for me when i get back home


----------



## dampeoples

...and people say that the Post Office is slow, jeeze man!


----------



## little anth

sweet dude i cant wait


----------



## SMDave

woohoo i'm psyched. I needed to pick up another chartreuse spinnerbait. Thanks again jim!


----------



## little anth

thanks jim got em today and boy do they look great


----------



## Jim

little anth said:


> thanks jim got em today and boy do they look great



Cool man!


----------



## SMDave

Didn't check the mail today. Will let you know tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I got mine! Pink flukes for everyone


----------



## bcritch

Jim, I received my Rattle Trap yesterday and it looks great. Who painted it? I look forward to catching many Bass with this bad boy! Once again THANK YOU


----------



## SMDave

Just checked my mail this morning and and low and behold, a beautiful spinnerbait waiting for me! Dampeoples, this is some serious craftsmanship.


----------



## bcritch

bcritch said:


> Who painted it?
> 
> Never mind. I saw Dampeoples work on some of the other posts. Real nice work! How can I purchase some of his other custom work. I don't see any custom work posted on his site.


----------



## Captain Ahab

bcritch said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who painted it?
> 
> Never mind. I saw Dampeoples work on some of the other posts. Real nice work! How can I purchase some of his other custom work. I don't see any custom work posted on his site.
Click to expand...


Pm or email him- he does the custom work by custom order. His prices are very reasonable considering the final product that you receive


----------



## bassboy1

Got my hogs this morning. Thanks. 

I like the color. Matches some of the crawfish around here. My first thought was these would make an awesome jig trailer, but then I figured I could put them on a shakeyhead, and probe along gravel with em. Can't wait to use em.


----------



## Jim

bassboy1 said:


> Got my hogs this morning. Thanks.
> 
> I like the color. Matches some of the crawfish around here. My first thought was these would make an awesome jig trailer, but then I figured I could put them on a shakeyhead, and probe along gravel with em. Can't wait to use em.



Sweet man!


----------



## jkbirocz

I got my "Things" in the mail today, thanks so much Jim. I really like the color of them, Mr Peoples surely outdoes himself. I cannot wait to try them out. Hopefully I'll get to test them this week since its supposed to be warmer out.


----------



## redbug

My stuff came yesterday Thanks again for running a great site


Sterling
love the worms keep them coming spring is on the way


Wayne


----------



## BassAddict

Ive been so busy wrapped up in the holidays and my worm pouring operation that ive neglected posting but id like to thank Jim for my Hidden Weight Spinner Bait!!! When I got back home from my mini roadtrip/vacation it was here waiting for me and it is unbelievable, its almost too nice to fish with. If you notice i said ALMOST... im planning to tie it on next time i go fishing  thanks again Jim!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife

I forgot to post on here when I got my buzzfrogs. I got them about a week ago, and I can't wait until it warms up enough to use them as topwater so I'm using one as a jig trailer today.


----------

